# ABS Light and E-Brake Light Wont go off!!!



## Logantw (Sep 9, 2008)

i have a 1997 Nissan HB pickup straight cab KA24E engine and the abs light and e brake light stays on unless i slam on the brakes and my tires lock up wtf is going on?


----------



## 96xeHB (Jul 12, 2004)

Check your brake fluid level. Had similar issue several months back and fluid was a little low.


----------



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

any luck with your light? i topped my fluid up and my abs light stayed on.


----------



## Logantw (Sep 9, 2008)

*none*

it stayed on but i think my pads are bad they squeaking so im gunna get some in a bit and put em on and if it still squeaks then prolly rotors wich it needs it anyway cuz its got alot of miles


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

check your PMs


----------

